# Store frozen daily ratios?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Currently I have 40 lbs of chicken backs and 30 lbs of turkey necks thawing out to be packaged and frozen again. Question:
Do you freeze ready to use daily portions MM, MB and organ together or do you freeze the various raw foods separately?


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

I freeze separately all my dogs take special preparation of food and if one gets too much organ meat her IBD will flare up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I do. I bag it all up in a days worth per type of meat (MM, RBM, OM) and get a few days worth out at a time to thaw in the fridge.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I have six dogs, so I usually throw enough for 3 days into large freezer bags.

So I take out one bag every 3 days and that will feed all six breakfast. The only thing I don't put in the bags to freeze is the supplements and any veggies I am throwing in.

Other than that RMBs, organs and ground all go in the bag together.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I freeze each meal portion and take out after each meal. Let it thaw the 12 or so hours between meals, comes out perfect nearly ever time.

RMB, OM in one bag
MM, OM in one bag

A tripe blend is the exception, that is always in the fridge ready to go. When I am feeling saucy (see: bored), will take ground beef, mix it up with ground/diced green tripe and ground/diced organs and toss it in a container. I give a spoonful with each meal.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am feeding 4 so I will freeze 1 or two meals of turkey necks. Chicken backs usually work out to 3 meals. Pork neck one meal. Leg quarters come in 10# bags and I do not repackage. Lamb comes in large bags so I defrost enough to break off 1 meal and refreeze. Then the pork and beef heart I get I repackage in what amounts to 2-4 days worth. Tripe comes in 2# containers and that is fed in one meal (too gross to deal with otherwise). Organs are separate also. ETC.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If I know I'm going on a trip or will need someone to feed the dogs, I'll preportion up meals/mix the balance of bone/meat/organ together in a ziplock or a 2# deli container.

When I get turkey necks in, I'll chunk them into 1/3's and package as many as I can fit into a gallon ziplock bag to re-freeze. That is a workout!

I just got 10# of lamb hearts and had to thaw the whole bag to get them apart. I don't think i want to keep them in the fridge, but may individually package them so I can pull out a few at a time.
If I get tongue, I'll grind it up with liver and add some beef to the grind. Tongue is good for the dogs but makes me sick to deal with!
Tripe container gets thawed, I give a big spoonful daily until it's gone, I never feed it all at once.
I have two plastic totes with lids for thawing. During the winter, it's too cold to keep it in the garage, so I bring it in the birdroom to thaw out.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks! Good ideas! And yes, pulling frozen turkey necks apart is a workout and chilly too. It is creepy to think of the birds itself...... I send them a thank you for keeping my dogs healthy as I am working on that project.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Do you guys re use the bags or throw them away?
I've been using fast food style plastic containers for the meat I wash and reuse those.

I think I may start packing everything in "meal' bags for each dog. That way it's weighed and ready to go.
I hate the whole defrosting huge batches of meat and re packing it - rubber gloves are my friend LOL


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I use zip lock bags for the whole items and processing bags for the stuff I grind myself.

I package roughly 2 days worth of a specific item per bag. Every morning I go into the basement and grab a bag of each - RMBs, MM and OM, bring them upstairs and put them in tubs on my kitchen island to defrost.

During the summer they are usually defrosted by the time I go to bed so I put them in the dogs fridge. In winter they sit out all night. I use what I need and put the rest back in the fridge for the next meal.

This way I always have a rotating supply. Except for the days I forget to grab stuff.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mooch said:


> Do you guys re use the bags or throw them away?
> I've been using fast food style plastic containers for the meat I wash and reuse those.
> 
> I think I may start packing everything in "meal' bags for each dog. That way it's weighed and ready to go.
> I hate the whole defrosting huge batches of meat and re packing it - rubber gloves are my friend LOL


Bags that have contained raw tripe I throw away. Others I wash and rinse out, let them dry.
Put 70 lb of MB in portions away yesterday. Feels good to have well stocked freezer for the dogs.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Yeah it does  
I think I might have to get them their own fridge tho - not so keen on blood leaking in "our" fridge 
I always put the dogs meat on the bottom shelf so at least it doesn't touch any of the human food above it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mooch said:


> Yeah it does
> I think I might have to get them their own fridge tho - not so keen on blood leaking in "our" fridge http://www.petguide.com/mobile


Best $40 I ever spent! Got it on Craigslist. It's one of those mini-fridge things, a couple feet tall. Just enough room to hold the dogs food and keep some beers on the door (for us).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use our garage fridge for dog food. We have a tray that fits perfectly on the bottom shelf with a tall edge around it. It contains most of the spills. 
Everything I thaw goes into some type of container(ice cream pails) and I still have messes in the bottom. I hope this fridge lasts...but I know garage ones aren't long lived from the extreme heat or cold fluxuations.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Doh I just rememvered we actually have a "bar fridge " in the shed (it's been there for 7 years ) - I will have to see if I can perhaps resurrect that one 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

